# Shop song of the day



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*Shop song of the day*

Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.

When it comes to music, I am very open minded and have a very eclectic collection. There is something for everyone. You may not like the song I pick for a particular day, but I can ALMOST guarantee you that if you stick around and keep listening, I will play something that suites you. I know what you're thinking,haha, "Oh shut up and play the stinkin song already, sheesh!!!

I'm not to sure how this whole blog thing works, as this is my first one, so bare with me please.
.
"Shop song of the day" 11/3/10
.
Widespread Panic, Lets Get Down To Business
.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite bands, I have seen them so many times I lost count and most of those were right at Red Rock, I only live about 10 miles from it. Thanks for a great shop song. If your looking for something new check out Street Sweeper Social Club, they rock.

Roper


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


well lets see if it shuold be possiple to find a song or too that had some lines
were they mention wood or trees…......LOL

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


Good deal, Zeke. A lot of us enjoy your shop song of the day. I'm glad Martin has allowed you to keep it going.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


I like it! Thanks for keeping it going Zeke.
Roper we were there this summer. I could not get back stage to look at the play bills from the old concerts. Zeke you would love to see the opening acts for some of the those play bills. They have some in the visitor center but I remember 15 years ago what was back stage. What a great place to see a show. The benches are made of wood.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the daily shop song .Will look forward to more.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


Me, Like you, the first thing I turn on is the radio when I walk into the shop.
I'm glad we can keep this aspect going.
Play away Zeke


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


good idea from a bad event.
glad you are still doing it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong here go for it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


keep on rockin in the free workd …

id love to share some music taste with you zeke … im definately gonna follow your blog and maye ill throw one back at you every blog.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


great blog; there is nothing like a rockin' song to set the mood for the day.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *Shop song of the day*
> 
> Hey everybody, as most of you know, the coffee lounge went out of business, but Martin sent me a PM suggesting that I continue with the "shop song of the day" in the form of a series of blog entries, which will work out better because all of the songs will be in one spot, making them easier to find and go back to. The message kinda came outa nowhere to me, which leads me to believe that some of you may have "put in a good word" for the "shop song of the day" and for this, I thank you. I know some of you may think, well this is not woodwork related, but I beg to differ. When I head out to the shop to do some work the first tool I grab is my Ipod. Music, believe it or not, plays a key role in my woodworking. It motivates like no one else can and I draw some inspiration from it and I'm sure it affects some of you the same way.
> 
> ...


Right on, Rob.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/4/10*

Old and In The Way, Wild Horses. 
.
Old & In The Way is
David Grisman - Mandolin & Vocals, 
Jerry Garcia - Banjo & Vocals, 
Peter Rowan - Guitar & Vocals, 
Vassar Clements - Fiddle, 
John Kahn - Upright Bass
.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


I love the song, and I love that version!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


I don't mean to be a stick in the mud, but is this REALLY woodworking related?


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Why yes, yes it is,haha.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Their instruments are made from wood


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Well, then that DOES make it woodworking related.  Carry on…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


I LEARNED A LOT ABOUT WOOD WORKING FROM THIS VIDEO, THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Anytime, jockmike. Keep coming back.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Glad you decided to continue these valuable woodworking aids ;-) Good tunes today!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


OutStanding!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Gooooddd stuff, Zeke….You know me…..I love good Bluegrass music….Keep it up.. As long as you play it, I will listen….Glad you got to post it someplace, since the Coffee Lounge is closed up….good place to go to…

Loosen up a little, rance…I mean does it have to be wood related ALL the time? Besides, every instrument on the song played is MADE OF WOOD. Is that close enough?


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Tunes are always going in my shop! Will have to add that to the walkman.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


Aww, Rick don't give rance too hard of a time. He was just joking around, see the smiley. It took me a minute to recognize it too. He is a good guy and is possibly more loosened up than the rest of us. 
.
Rick, I wish we had some footage of you with The Tennessee Gentlemen. There would sure be some knee slappin goin on then.
.
Thanks for the support folks.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/4/10*
> 
> Old and In The Way, Wild Horses.
> .
> ...


im headed to itunes for this one .. i dig it


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/6/10*

Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


Another great one.
Thanks for sharing.
How often do you Post?

Jamie


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


I will try to everyday, but there is a good chance that I will miss a day or two here and there.
Thanks for stopping by and checking it out. I think as long as people keep listening and leaving up-beat comments, rather than trying to bring it down, Martin will allow us to keep doing this.
Have a great weekend sir.
.
Thanks,

Zeke


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


I apologize for this showing up in the "woodworking videos" section of the site. I know it doesn't belong there and I have asked Martin to remove it from that section. My bad, I won't be using the "video" tag anymore.

Thanks,

Zeke


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


Love the blues & N. Mississippi Allstars,
didnt know about this endevor, nice one


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


The NM All-Stars are great!
May I suggest this number from Leon Redbone, truly a strange guy…



 Enjoy!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


Im just delving into country music lately and enjoy hearing your posts raftermmonkey … love the jam band stuff you put out too.

Not a huge staind fan here but our local rock station just recorded a tune with aaron lewis called country boy, not sure if its made it out all over yet, but throw it into youtube .. pretty cool tune.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


heres the link zeke ….


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/6/10*
> 
> Hill Country Revue, You Can Make It Now.
> Hill Country Revue is a side project that Cody Dickenson of the North Mississippi Allstars put together.
> .


That is some good stuff poopie. I like that.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/8/10*

Bill Withers, Use Me.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/8/10*
> 
> Bill Withers, Use Me.


Oh yeah…. You have a knack for digging up great artists I haven't thought of for a while.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/8/10*
> 
> Bill Withers, Use Me.


Glad you're diggin it Charlie.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/8/10*
> 
> Bill Withers, Use Me.


Good one RafterMonkey.
Any song with more than three words is good…..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/8/10*
> 
> Bill Withers, Use Me.


I think that you should offer itunes imix downloads of the "shop song series" ... i dig your taste in music raftermonkey!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/9/10*

James Taylor, Knockin Around The Zoo.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/9/10*
> 
> James Taylor, Knockin Around The Zoo.


Another good one.
I've been following a thread from your last Post. 

Jamie


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/9/10*
> 
> James Taylor, Knockin Around The Zoo.


I guess I could've saved this little ditty for Thursday, huh. Oh well.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/9/10*
> 
> James Taylor, Knockin Around The Zoo.


Cool Song!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/9/10*
> 
> James Taylor, Knockin Around The Zoo.


Wow, Raftermonkey, haven't heard that one in years!! Thanks!
May I suggest this gem from 1971: 



 Enjoy!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/9/10*
> 
> James Taylor, Knockin Around The Zoo.


Cool poopie, it reminds me of somebody, hrmm? Jefferson Airplaine maybe? I dunno, but its pretty good.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/10/10*

Today I have a double feature for two reasons. 1) I think Aint Life Grand may be a re post, but this is a super clean version. 2) Goin Out West doesn't have a whole lotta lyrics and some people prefer lyrics over the music and if I'm not mistaken, Sonny, the percussion player is playing a wood slit drum in this one. This way we can have our cake and eat it too. "IN MY MIND I WAS A CHILD….AND IT FELT GOOD"!!!!!!
.
Widespread Panic, Aint Life Grand.




.
Widespread Panic, covering Tom Waits, Goin Out West.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/10/10*
> 
> Today I have a double feature for two reasons. 1) I think Aint Life Grand may be a re post, but this is a super clean version. 2) Goin Out West doesn't have a whole lotta lyrics and some people prefer lyrics over the music and if I'm not mistaken, Sonny, the percussion player is playing a wood slit drum in this one. This way we can have our cake and eat it too. "IN MY MIND I WAS A CHILD….AND IT FELT GOOD"!!!!!!
> .
> ...


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/12/10*

Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


Classic!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


Cant beat some EC

jamie


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


Great song, one of my favourites.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


Great version - I love to see younger generations discovering and enjoying the classics!


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


I've been a Clapton fan since the Cream days,There is noone better on the guitar….............Schloemoe


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


No one better then Stevie!!!


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


CLAPTON'S THE MAN! I often listen to hours of Clapton while in the shop, especially when sharpening tools or sanding.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


Clapton is good but he'll never be as good as Stevie Ray. Even Hendrix said Stevie was the greatest.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/12/10*
> 
> Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton, Can't Find My Way Home.


+1, What Steve said. Even though I believe it to be fact, I'll say that Stevie Ray is the best "In My Opinion".


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/15/10*

Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember. 
Thanks Jamie.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


CampD approved!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Also approved …

And Zeke, ive been listening to this version of The Weight by The Band … Levon Helm, Mavis Staples and the Staples sisters, and so on … 



 ... hope ya like it.

Chris


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Cool Chris. I have had the privilage of seeing/hearing Mavis Staples and some of the Staples Singers live. They opened up and sat in with Widespread Panic a coupla times. Levon Helm is the man. You know that he was diagnosed with throat cancer and they thought he would never sing again, but low and behold, he got his voice back and I think he sounds better than ever.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane. Otis is one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Nice one Zeke,

this was what we were talking about yesterday.
Jon is also enjoying it.
Shirley says lovely.

Jamie


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Nice Chris.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Zeke,

Levon Helm does a concert in his barn every year up in Woodstock NY, a friend of mine was here a few years back and said that he has never seen anything like it. From what i hear people drop in all the time to play at that show from The Boss, Mick Jagger, and then some have just popped in for a et or two. If i can get the pictures he has ill email em to ya. Keep up with the good tunes!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/15/10*
> 
> Otis Redding, I've Got Dreams to Remember.
> Thanks Jamie.


Zeke:

Good stuff…...Otis takes me back to my rock-n-roll days when I had a r&r band…...This was in the early "60s before the Army got me, but I still like the old R&R stuff, too….One of my favorite songs back then was "Satisfaction" by the Stones…..If you got that one, play it for me, please…..I like the Stones…....


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/16/10*

Today is a "Two Fer" Tuesday.
This one's for you Rick, but I'm gonna need to see you do some of those moves that you taught Mick,haha.
The Rolling Stones, Satisfaction.





.
And because they're my favorite band…Widespread Panic covering the Stones, Sympathy For the Devil. This is a video from Halloween if you're wondering why they're dressed in costumes,haha. Man I sure do miss Mikey, the lead guitar player.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/16/10*
> 
> Today is a "Two Fer" Tuesday.
> This one's for you Rick, but I'm gonna need to see you do some of those moves that you taught Mick,haha.
> ...


Here's my contribution Zeke … no 2'fer but a tune about civil war originally by Steve Earle. I couldn't find him actually doing it but these 2 gentlemen do a really good rendition….






(how do you post the vid's? save em to your comp?)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/16/10*
> 
> Today is a "Two Fer" Tuesday.
> This one's for you Rick, but I'm gonna need to see you do some of those moves that you taught Mick,haha.
> ...


THANKS THANKS Zeke….. man that was great…..one of my favorites, like I said….I was about 17-18 when the Stones hit the charts with that one…...Sure brings back some good memories…..Yea….I used to could make the moves, but now I'm lucky to get out of a chair these days….. lol… ) Thanks again, Zeke. I will keep that one in my PC and save it!!!!!!!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/17/10*

Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Rory Gallageher & jack bruce


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Great Tune! Hey, Zeke, I like your new tag line… is that from "Good Will Hunting"?

May I suggest… 




Mahogany Rush… hey, it's even woodworking-related!! Enjoy


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Na poopie, I had always heard growing up, the older folks would say "they had to go see a man about a dog", so I figured "log" would be a fitting substitute,haha. Cool tune man.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Here's my addition to the shop song of the day … Rick you'll dig this one .. a bluegrass tune … The Chapmans "Ode to the Simple Man" .. 




BTW … total face melter on that solo Zeke!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Poopie, ahhh Frank Marino… My favorite alltime live album "Real Live"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Hey chrisstef:
Thanks for the bluegrass by the Chapmans….good stuff, as usual…..They are all brothers, and family can really harmonize together good…. Ya'll can play the "grass" anytime you want to….lol!!!!!!!
Now if I could just get Zeke to pay attention…....lol.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/17/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Love Tractor. Face melter begins at 3:42 min. "WheeeeHooooo!!!!!"


Rick,

I just happened to hear that song on the radio one day and really liked it. To be honest im really not much of a country or bluegrass guy, im more of a classic rock / hard rock/ metal kinda guy but have been dabbling a little here and there. A guy i work with listens to String Bean … that guy can wail on a banjo!

Keep up the good work Zeke … i think you should start taking requests.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/23/10*

Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


nice
i enjoyed that


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


cool, the wall is the best, but still cool


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


Thanks for that - awesome.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


Zeke, you don't look old enough to like this era of music, but I must say your taste is AWESOME!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


Haha, Cozmo I can thank my family for my ecclectic taste in music. My dad gave me the good old rock and roll like this and Zepplin etc. My mom was more a "singer/songwriter" type. When I was young(er) I would go to Memphis every summer and spend a week with my aunt. She turned me on to a lot of good, old school R & B, like the Temptations, Sam and Dave, Sam Cooke and all that good "Stax" music. My cousin "steeped" me in the blues and "Jam" style music such as the Grateful Dead. Last but not least my step-dad (banjo player) re-inforced my love of bluegrass that I started developing, listening to Jerry Garcia and David Grisman.

Glad you like what you're hearing. I've said it before but I'll say it again "If you don't like the song I played today, just keep checking in and eventually I WILL play something you do like.haha

By the way, I'm "Plenty five" haha.
Zeke


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


Hey, Zeke, where ya been? Great clip!!
May I suggest this nugget from about 1961:


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


Hey, Rafter!
I forgot to say yesterday, that recording was NOT Pink Floyd, but a one-hit wonder circa 1970 band by the name of* Frijid Pink*!!! Heck I think I still have the album from my high-school daze. Think they also released a live version jukebox version of this, as I recall. Mandatory song at every school dance back in the day.
Keep 'em coming, Zeke!!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/23/10*
> 
> Pink Floyd, covering House of the Rising Sun. Not the best quality, but its rare and supa cool.


Ahhh, thanks for the clarification poopie.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/29/10*

Allman Bros Band, covering a little T-Bone Walker tune you may have heard. Stormy Monday. Very fitting tune for my neck of the woods today.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/29/10*
> 
> Allman Bros Band, covering a little T-Bone Walker tune you may have heard. Stormy Monday. Very fitting tune for my neck of the woods today.


The Allman Bros. are always good shop music!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/29/10*
> 
> Allman Bros Band, covering a little T-Bone Walker tune you may have heard. Stormy Monday. Very fitting tune for my neck of the woods today.


Cant go wrong with the Allman Bros … i have a great copy of a band doing covers of the Allmans, i believe the album is "Pickin on the Allmans". Very bluegrass-y … check it out 



.

Keep the beats rollin Zeke.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/29/10*
> 
> Allman Bros Band, covering a little T-Bone Walker tune you may have heard. Stormy Monday. Very fitting tune for my neck of the woods today.


Yea Chris, I've seen those "Pickin On" albums. I bought my step-dad a couple of em years ago. I think I got him "Pickin on the Dead" and "Pickin on Panic. Grateful Dead and Widespread Panic covers. They do a pretty good job on those.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*11/30/10*

Another two-fer Tuesday. BB King, How Blue Can You Get and Taj Mahal, Thats How Strong My Love Is. BBs got the best "vibrato" in the business. Taj is no slouch either.




.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/30/10*
> 
> Another two-fer Tuesday. BB King, How Blue Can You Get and Taj Mahal, Thats How Strong My Love Is. BBs got the best "vibrato" in the business. Taj is no slouch either.
> 
> ...


Laughed at BB's line about buying her a $10 dinner.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/30/10*
> 
> Another two-fer Tuesday. BB King, How Blue Can You Get and Taj Mahal, Thats How Strong My Love Is. BBs got the best "vibrato" in the business. Taj is no slouch either.
> 
> ...


BB sure knows how to make Lucille talk. Good one. Taj is okay too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/30/10*
> 
> Another two-fer Tuesday. BB King, How Blue Can You Get and Taj Mahal, Thats How Strong My Love Is. BBs got the best "vibrato" in the business. Taj is no slouch either.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Zeke!
Taj Mahal was a fixture on the blues club scene in New England in the '70s. My favorite little biker bar, in Milford, NH , the Redeye Tavern, had an open mike and stage for whoever felt like performing. There was a guy doing some blues standards, when this character walked in and asked if he could play with him. This stranger stole the show with some awesome blues stuff…and then he broke into "Ain't Nobody's Business"... and somebody in the audience stood up and screamed "You're Taj Mahal!!" and sure enough it was! He played a few more numbers, got lots of draft beers served to him from fans, and then left with his friends. Wow what a freaky time that was! Years later, I worked with a woman who was a classmate of his at UMass- Amherst in the late 60's. She said everyone knew he was gonna be a star someday.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *11/30/10*
> 
> Another two-fer Tuesday. BB King, How Blue Can You Get and Taj Mahal, Thats How Strong My Love Is. BBs got the best "vibrato" in the business. Taj is no slouch either.
> 
> ...


Thats cool poopie. I've gotten to see him live a coupla times, but nothing near as intimate as what you described.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*12/1/10*

Widespread Panic, Holden Oversoul. One of my favorite Panic tunes off all time. Not the best quality so if you have external speakers, now would be a great time to plug em in. Mikey brings some heat a little after the 3 min mark.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/1/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Holden Oversoul. One of my favorite Panic tunes off all time. Not the best quality so if you have external speakers, now would be a great time to plug em in. Mikey brings some heat a little after the 3 min mark.


What about Bing Crosby?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/1/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Holden Oversoul. One of my favorite Panic tunes off all time. Not the best quality so if you have external speakers, now would be a great time to plug em in. Mikey brings some heat a little after the 3 min mark.


WHERE'S THE SONG??


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/1/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Holden Oversoul. One of my favorite Panic tunes off all time. Not the best quality so if you have external speakers, now would be a great time to plug em in. Mikey brings some heat a little after the 3 min mark.


EEK!!! Sorry bout that folks. Should be good to go now.


----------



## TheFonz (Oct 15, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/1/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Holden Oversoul. One of my favorite Panic tunes off all time. Not the best quality so if you have external speakers, now would be a great time to plug em in. Mikey brings some heat a little after the 3 min mark.


Had never heard these fellas before. I'm gonna have to check out more of there stuff.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/1/10*
> 
> Widespread Panic, Holden Oversoul. One of my favorite Panic tunes off all time. Not the best quality so if you have external speakers, now would be a great time to plug em in. Mikey brings some heat a little after the 3 min mark.


sounds good on my end.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*12/2/10*

Lucero, Drink Till We're Gone.


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/2/10*
> 
> Lucero, Drink Till We're Gone.


Yeah. Think I like this one


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *12/2/10*
> 
> Lucero, Drink Till We're Gone.


another great tune man … my itunes list is growing thanks to you.

Heres a song and and artist with some good things to say … Brett Dennan "Aint No Reason"


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*1/8/11*

Taj Mahal, Take a Giant Step. I believe this is a Monkees tune, but I think Taj gives it a little more "feeling"


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/8/11*
> 
> Taj Mahal, Take a Giant Step. I believe this is a Monkees tune, but I think Taj gives it a little more "feeling"


Great song…I believe it's an original Taj Mahal song.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/8/11*
> 
> Taj Mahal, Take a Giant Step. I believe this is a Monkees tune, but I think Taj gives it a little more "feeling"


Nice one,


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/8/11*
> 
> Taj Mahal, Take a Giant Step. I believe this is a Monkees tune, but I think Taj gives it a little more "feeling"


Easy listening to that one, thanks!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*1/15/11*

Sam Cooke, Bring It On Home To Me.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/15/11*
> 
> Sam Cooke, Bring It On Home To Me.


My era of music, Thanks!


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/15/11*
> 
> Sam Cooke, Bring It On Home To Me.


Kool !!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/15/11*
> 
> Sam Cooke, Bring It On Home To Me.


I like the Zeppelin version much better !


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *1/15/11*
> 
> Sam Cooke, Bring It On Home To Me.


John, I too am a HUGE Zepp fan but I gotta give it to Sam though. That sound is undeniable.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*2/2/11*

Led Zepplin, Bron-Y-Aur Stomp. This was a toss up really, considering I have about thirty favorite Zepp tunes. 
.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/2/11*
> 
> Led Zepplin, Bron-Y-Aur Stomp. This was a toss up really, considering I have about thirty favorite Zepp tunes.
> .


CampD approved


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*2/3/11*

Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Nice!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Hey Rafter man,
Cool song, I love the Allman brothers, 38 special, Stevie Ray Vaughn.

Awesome Gibson guitar. Do you play?
This would be a fairly easy song to learn. I highly recommend learning to play a stringed instrument.

I also collect antique or odd wooden stringed instruments and display them in our house as art.
I have a 300 lb. brass sound board with strings from the inside of a 1903 baby grand piano hanging in my living room.

Very cool.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Hey Mark. I do play bass guitar, ukulele, and a little bit of mandolin. I just picked up a new Epi Thunderbird bass and man it is awesome. I was a strict Fender man prefering the P-Bass over anything else but this Thunderbird sounds amazing. The instruments I own include a Fender P-Bass, Epi Thunderbird bass, Fender dreadnought acoustic guitar, Lanikai CK-TEQ tenor uke, Oscar Schmidt by Washburn mandolin, another really old unlabeled mando, a coupla banjos(don't play) and a K. Kawai baby grand piano. The piano was acquired from my step-dads brother who lives in Texas and is a Dr. and professor of music at Rice college. Insurance bought him a new one after his ceiling fell in during a hurricane. The piano was not damaged but it was exposed to a little moisture. It dried out fine with no warping or cracking issues and sounds great although, I don't play but my fiancee does. I use the piano as a back drop for taking photos of my bowls,haha. Thats what most of my bowls are sitting on when I photograph them to post on here.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


I find there are quite a few musicians on this site (even though I've only been on it a short time). Mark & Zeke - do you have any recordings posted? If you're interested in listening to mine, I've got some at my site:

www.RandyMorter.com

They're under the "Music" tab at the top.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Oh - I like Gov't Mule. Thanks for giving me a listen! I wish we had a radio station here in Phoenix that would play that sort of stuff (& Joe Bonamassa, etc.).


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Nice score on the piano.
Ok, lets see, never actually wrote this down:

1984 mahogany Guild D30 acoustic
1962 Takamine classical acoustic with a rosewood back
1980 washburn mandolin
1911 German zither with a guitar neck - no ********************.
a martin mini backpack acoustic
1959 aqua color fender strat
1973 epiphone electric
1932 stradivarius copy violin
1968 gibson j200 acoustic 
that 4 string lap guitar joni Mitchell always played….. whats it called?
misc. african/ early american looking stringed instruments
and a giant piano sound board on my wall. The kids like to beat on it with drum sticks.

I had a set of drums but the ol lady said they had to go.
A banjo would be cool.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Thats a killer collection. Too bad that Stradivarious isn't real,haha. Is the lap instrument a dulcimer?
p.s. Banjos are the most, hmmm, obnoxious instrument ever created,haha. Very loud and annoying if the person playing it doesn't know what they're doing,ha.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


Dulcimer. That's it.
Your right about the banjo. Maybe that's why I haven't bought one. I think I will look for an antique one and that way nobody will ask me to play it. ha.

A mandolin can be pretty obnoxious too. I had a good friend I used to jam acoustic with and he bought a sweet looking Washburn with the curled violin top.
I had to play rhythm for awhile until he got good at it, which he did. But now I can't stand REM.

Did you see that Pawn Stars when that guy brought in a violin strad copy he found in a trunk in his grammas' attic? He thought he was a millionaire - for 5 minutes.

see a man about a* log*............just caught that. good one.

Randy - page not found….?


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


You're correct about the mando. I guess this could be said of any instrument though,haha. Nothing worse than trying to jam with someone who's not quite there yet. Well, I take that back. If the person isn't very good yet and they know they're not very good yet, they tend to "lay back" and play quietly till they are comfortable. Then you've got the folks that stink to high heaven but they think they are the ish so they play as loud, outa key and outa time as they can because they're ego will have it no other way. God forbid they do get good one day. But thats fine too, cause by then they'll be too good to play with me,haha.
I did see the "Pawn Stars" episode. Haha, man I felt bad for that guy,ha. He thought all his worries were over, only to have his hopes and dreams dashed by the expert,haha. But on the bright side, he still got a $250-500 violin for free.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/3/11*
> 
> Govt Mule, Banks Of The Deep End. Written in honor of long time Govt Mule and Allman Bros bassist, Allen Woody, who died in the summer of 2000.
> .


I would have kept it. It will only go up in value.

He could have sold it now for 1500.00 to the right buyer.

He didn't care. Free money.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*2/9/11*

Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


Great song !!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


Raftermonkey bringin the tunes once again! Im still waitin on you publishing an itunes mix i can get my mitts on …. in the meantime here's a good tune from Coheed and Cambria


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


another great one, gota love how all his stuff is duct taped together


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


Nice one *Chris*. How do you go about publishing an itunes mix anyway?haha.
.
*Doug*, you know what they say, "if you can't duc it, fuuggit about it". Well, THEY say it in less, more colorful words, but I think you prolly get the idea,haha.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


Thanks man, good tune. Reminds me a bit of Leo Kottke


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


Rafter … you would of course have to have itunes and all of those good songs in your itunes library and through the itunes website you can publish an imix i think they call it.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/9/11*
> 
> Seasick Steve, Never Go West. This guy is awesome. Thank you Jamie Speirs for turning me on to this dude, now I will tune in and drop out,haha. Man, I've got to have a "Cigar Box" guitar now.ha
> .


Chris, I've got an itunes libary chocked full of tasty jams,haha. I'll see if I can figure out how to do it and how you can get it. I will warn you though, I have a VERY eclectic selection of tunes in there. Everything from The Blind Boys of Alabama doing spiritual songs like "Wade In The Water" to Lil Wayne and Eminem Pick the World Up and Drop It On Your Friggin Head,haha. VERY wide range of music. I'll let you know as soon as I figure out how to do it. Do you have to buy it? Or can I just give it to you? I'm excited, I used to love making mixed tapes,haha. So much goodness on one cassette,ha.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*2/17/11*

Drive By Truckers, [email protected]!%*#$ Lonely Love. *WARNING, SOME EXPLICIT LYRICS*. The Drive By Truckers are not a "country" band. They are a "Southern Rock" band, but if you just have to label them country then they could be called "ALT" country or "Outlaw" country,haha.
.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/17/11*
> 
> Drive By Truckers, [email protected]!%*#$ Lonely Love. *WARNING, SOME EXPLICIT LYRICS*. The Drive By Truckers are not a "country" band. They are a "Southern Rock" band, but if you just have to label them country then they could be called "ALT" country or "Outlaw" country,haha.
> .


Love this band … "where the devil dont go" is one of my fave tunes from the truckers. Still havent worked on that itunes for ya rafter but ill get to it one of these days.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/17/11*
> 
> Drive By Truckers, [email protected]!%*#$ Lonely Love. *WARNING, SOME EXPLICIT LYRICS*. The Drive By Truckers are not a "country" band. They are a "Southern Rock" band, but if you just have to label them country then they could be called "ALT" country or "Outlaw" country,haha.
> .


Its cool man, I've been pretty busy myself here lately.


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/17/11*
> 
> Drive By Truckers, [email protected]!%*#$ Lonely Love. *WARNING, SOME EXPLICIT LYRICS*. The Drive By Truckers are not a "country" band. They are a "Southern Rock" band, but if you just have to label them country then they could be called "ALT" country or "Outlaw" country,haha.
> .


Great song. Must look up more of their stuff


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Raftermonkey said:


> *2/17/11*
> 
> Drive By Truckers, [email protected]!%*#$ Lonely Love. *WARNING, SOME EXPLICIT LYRICS*. The Drive By Truckers are not a "country" band. They are a "Southern Rock" band, but if you just have to label them country then they could be called "ALT" country or "Outlaw" country,haha.
> .


Nafianna … try "hell no i aint happy" by the truckers too. I like a lot of their harder rock stuff.

I think a good topic of discussion would be "whats your all time favorite song" .. what you guys think?


----------

